# There was a winner and a loser.



## greybeard (May 29, 2019)

Judging from the ripples in the water, I think this was an epic battle.
Death from above..




 

Eating it's meal......


----------



## Baymule (May 29, 2019)

Cool pics!


----------



## greybeard (May 29, 2019)

Shrike....The Impaler.


----------

